# (IA) SH Chocolate out of FCAFC x QAA



## chocolatetrainer (Aug 8, 2013)

Peakebrook Baker's Chocolate

80lbs Chocolate Male
Good Marker
Excellent family dog with a strong desire to hunt and train.
Baker ran a lot of hunt tests and dog trials as a young dog, but has primarily been a hunter for the last several years.
Excellent Hips, CERF Clear, EIC Clear CNM Clear

Contact Pete for more information: [email protected]


----------

